# Ruger LC 380 dry fire??



## teslaman (Feb 13, 2014)

I am a new gun owner who is confused about all the conflicting information out there about possible damage to my gun by dry firing. I have a Ruger LC 380. I wrote to Ruger about dry firing it. Ruger replied, "it is ok for you to dry fire that pistol but dry firing it excessively without snap caps could result in breaking the firing pin." A lot of "gun experts" say that it is perfectly harmless (and good sighting practice) to dry fire a modern semi-automatic. Who knows for sure??

Thanks everyone!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I would go with what the manufacturer says. 

Experts are like feet. They all smell to some degree or another. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use snap caps. They're cheap insurance.
Plastic snap caps don't last. Get the all-aluminum ones.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Snap Caps are a pain with a Ruger LC-380 or LC-9,,,*

Snap Caps are a pain with a Ruger LC-380 or LC-9,,,
Because the pistols are "*single-strike,* double-action only" pistols.

In any event you must rack the slide to cock the action,,,
So it's going to eject your Snap Cap every time.

Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Which is worse:
Having to rack the slide for every practice "shot,"
Or replacing a broken firing pin?

Jean's Kel-Tec works the same way: She has to rack the slide for each "shot."
So she loads two magazines with snap caps, and gets not only trigger practice, but jam-clearance and reloading practice too.
The snap caps end up on the floor, but she's still agile enough to be able to bend over and pick them up.

Aren't you?


----------

